# Did you hear ????



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Did you hear the news?

Thanks to your more than 16,000 emails and countless phone calls to your State Senators, the Michigan Senate rejected Gov. Whitmer’s appointment of anti-gun former Grand Rapids Mayor George Heartwell to the Natural Resource Commission.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Good!


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

thats some good news


----------

